# modprobe: can't locate module.....

## Josuke

misteriosamente oggi il mio pc ha iniziato a farmi vedere al boot una ventina di sti messaggi: modprobe: can't locate module /dev/gnè gnè un device..di solito usb printer e similari..mi era già successo tempo fa anche se erano meno gli errori..e misteriosamente poi si è risolto da solo..vorrei però capire come far andare via quei messaggi..non sono errori significativi e non fanno male al sistema, ma sono esteticamente insopportabili   :Cool:  , qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?

----------

## cerri

Puoi postare l'errore di preciso?

----------

## paolo

Hai ricompilato un nuovo kernel senza ricompilare i moduli che usi?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## Josuke

no ho ricompilato un nuovo kernel compresi tutti i moduli

----------

## solka

capita anche a me, non dovrebbe essere nulla di preoccupante, sulla scia dei moduli /dev/rtc, per un problema di devfs

----------

## bsolar

Che kernel? E i messaggi esatti oltre a dove capitano sarebbero utili.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

modprobe: can't locate module /dev/rtc

modprobe: can't locate module /dev/misc/rtc

modprobe: can't locate module /dev/rtc

modprobe: can't locate module /dev/misc/rtc

A me dà questi...

----------

## shev

 *Dani Tsevech wrote:*   

> modprobe: can't locate module /dev/rtc
> 
> 

 

Hai compilato staticamente/come modulo:

Character Devices --->

Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

?

Se non erro cerca questo...

(ci sono a riguardo diversi thread nel forum, prova a dare un'occhiata a quelli magari)

----------

## solka

quello è un problema di devfsd...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Ne approfitto per una domanda, come posso risalire da quell'errore al modulo che mi viene richiesto?

----------

## Josuke

mmm c'è una soluzione a questi messaggi...ovvero editare il file /etc/devfsd.conf e commentare la riga

```
#LOOKUP          .*           MODLOAD
```

con questo devfs non tenta di autoloadare i moduli...

----------

## fatez

grazie jos, misteriosamente ( no io so il xchè.... [del tipo hai 216 file in etc-update e te ne scappa uno o due])  oggi avevo il tuo stesso identico prob, e risolto  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

io nn riuscivo a caricare i moduli perchè il link simboliko (usr/src/linux) puntava al vecchio kernel ...prova un po'..  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

mm risponderò sia a koma che a fatez con una affermazione sola..he????????

quel problema è dato da devfsd e non ha soluzione finchè non risolvono questo l'ho capito girando nel forum...non sono veri e propri errori solo che in teoria non si dovrebbero vedere tutto qui..non ho file non configurati o aggiornati..dipende più che altro dal kernel suppongo..comunque così si risolve anche se poi ti devi caricare alcuni moduli all'avvio tutto qui

----------

## fatez

Jos, settando questo 

```

LOOKUP          .*           MODLOAD

```

come avevi pastato tu, il mio problema si è riolto. Ora va tutto che è una meraviglia  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

ahhhh non g'avevo capit na mazza   :Laughing: 

----------

